# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian και φτέρνισμα; Τι σημαίνει;

## ponak21

Εχω περιπου 12 μερες αυτο το gouldian (αρσενικο ) απο οτι μου ειπαν απο το καταστημα που το πηρα.Στο ιδιο κλουβι μαζι με ενα αλλο. Τα πηρα και τα εχω βαλει και τα 2 μαζι, απο την 2 ή 3 μερα μου κανει αυτο το φτερνισματακι (ή τι αλλο ειναι) καποιες ωριτσες ασχετα.Ρωτησα μου ειπαν να του δωσω tylosιn + (για 7 μερες στην μυτη του μαχαιριου)...αυριο κλεινουν 7 μερες που το δινω. Εδω και 4 μερες δινω μαζι και tabernill antistress που μου ειπαν να προσθεσω( το antistress μου το ειπε κτηνιατρος).Το πουλακι τρωει μια χαρα,ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν το ακουω να κελαηδαει ή μαλλον πιεζεται ή θαμπο.Το αλλο που ειναι μαζι του (αρσενικο ) μια χαρα κελαηδαει ολα καλα, ουτε ηχο τιποτα. Τι μπορω να κανω.Εχω διαβασω τοσα αρθρα αλλα για ακαρεα και ετσι περα απο το το φτερνισμα δεν ακουω ουτε σπορια τιποτα.Τρωει οπως ειπα και με το παραπανο κεχρι,βορι και λιγο αυγοτροφη (αυγο-κουακερ-λιγο θυμαρι-κεχρι (millet) ).Αν ειχα 1 θα το θεωρουσα φυσιολογικο,αν ηταν κολητικο δεν θα το ειχε παρουσιασει και το 2?Στο βιντεο λιγακι το φοβισα που πηγα κοντα...τι να κανω...??

----------


## ria

Πανο θα σου ελεγα να το βαλεις αρχικα μονο του...το αν ειναι κολλητικο δεν μπορω να στο πω με σιγουρια αλλα τα συμπτωματα στο δευτερο πουλακι μπορει να μην εμφανιστηκαν απλα ακομη!!!!!...απο κει και επειτα δεν ειναι απιθανο να εχει ακαρεα και να του προκαλουν αυτο το ΄''φταρνισμα'' δεν με ανησυχισε τοσο αυτο οσο οτι φαινεται να αναπνεει καπως σαν κατι να το ενοχλει...τα gouldian παρουσιαζουν σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ακαρεα της τραχειας οταν αλλαζουν αποτομα περιβαλλον ειτε στρεσσαρονται..δεν θα σου προτεινω να βαλεις ομως καποιο σκευασμα ακομη για τα ακαρεα καθως εχω μια μικρη υποψια οτι ισως ειναι και καποιο κρυωμα ή ακομη και μυκητες που του προκαλουν αυτο το βαριανασεμα
θα ηθελα επισης πληροφοριες οπως αν το πουλακι εχει καρινα και ειναι πολυ αδυνατο καθως και σε μια κολλα λευκη Α4 μια φωτο απο κουτσουλιες εχεις δει να εχει διαρροια?
..προς το παρον βαλτο καπου ζεστα κατα προτιμηση κοντα σε μια λαμπα να περνει θερμοτητα..βαλε καπου κοντα και ενα ποτηρι νερο ωστε να υπαρχει και υγρασια στην ατμοσφαιρα...

----------


## ponak21

Ηταν μαζι απο το ιδιο κλουβι, που τα ειχαν εκει στο πετ σοπ.Τα εβαλα οποτε και μαζι.Για καρινα δεν κοιταξα, αλλα μου φαινονται και τα 2 φυσιολογικα.
Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι φυσιολογικες, ειχα αμμο απο κατω και το παρατηρουσα απο την αρχη οταν ακουσα τον θορυβο.Θα προσπαθησω να βαλω χαρτι για να δω αν ειναι .Παντως στις 2 βδομαδες σε μενα και δεν θα ηταν αλλες 1-2 βδομαδες στο πετ σοπ τουλαχιστον μαζι δεν θα ειχε παρουσιασει κατι και το 2?Το 2 κελαιδαει συνεχεια παντως δεν ξερω αυτο αν ειναι καλο η κακο?
Βασικα το δευτερο βραδυ που το ειχα το πουλακι ακουγοταν κατι σαν κλαμα το βραδυ και ετσι φοβηθηκα και πηγα και ρωτησα και μου εδωσαν το tylosin.Γενικα κοιμαται κανονικα,δεν ακουω τιποτα σαν σπορια ποθ λενε ή που ειδα στο youtube, επισης τρωει γενικα πολυ σε σχεση με το αλλο.Το εχω μεσα σε δωματιο, με φυσιολογικη θερμοκρασια, φωτιζεται το δωματιο.Ειναι αυτα που σου ειχα πει που αγορασα ria απο κεινο το πετ σοπ

----------


## ria

καταλαβα σε πια αναφερεσαι ναι..αν εχεις μηλοξυδο βιολογικο (θα βρεις σε βιολογικα ή ακομη και σε σουπερ μαρκετ στα βιολογικα ειδη)βαλε για 2-3 μερες στην ποτιστρα με το νερο τους αναλογιες θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω..απο κει και επειτα αν μπορεσεις ανεβασε μια φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες για να δουμε μηπως υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα οπως για παραδειγμα αχωνευτοι σποροι κτλ... αν δεις καποια αλλη περιεργη αντιδραση ενημερωσε μας αμεσα!!!!!!αναλογα αν βελτιωθει η οχι η κατασταση προχωραμε σε κατι αλλο...δωσε τσαμπακια millet βοηθα τα gouldian να αποβαλλουν το στρες της αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος καθως εχουν με κατι να ασχολουνται!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Ok τσαμπι τους (κεχρι panico) εχω, και μαλιστα απο την πρωτη μερα και τα 2 τρωνε και τους αρεσει.Αυριο που τελειωνει και ο κυκλος του tylosin αν ειναι θα το βαλω μονο του και θα βαλω χαρτακι απο κατω για να το σιγουρεψω και να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες.Οποτε θα του βαλω και μηλοξυδο και θα δω και για καρινα.Δεν θελω να τα πειραξω τωρα γιατι εχουν κουρνιασει και τα 2.

----------


## ria

οχι εννοειται μην τα ενοχλησεις τωρα θα τα σρεσσαρεις χειροτερα αυριο το πρωι σιγα σιγα αλλαξε κλουβακι μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις το millet για να εχει με κατι να παιζει και να μην δωσει σημασια στην αλλαγη..

----------


## daras

ειχα κι εγω 3 φορες αυτο το προβλημα. το συμπτωμα το εχω καταγραψει σε βιντεο κι εδω μπορεις να το δεις .. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...μα-gouldian  . σε μενα αποδειχθηκε ακαρεα της τραχειας. λεω "αποδειχθηκε" γιατι οταν ενα απο τα 2 πρωτα μικρα μου το εκανε...εβαλα pulmosan και 36 περιπου ωρες μετα ηταν μια χαρα απο την πρωτη εφαρμογη. φυσικα εκανα στις 8 μερες και την επαναληπτικη δοση..και το πουλακι εδω και κανα μηνα και περισσοτερο δεν το ξανακανε.

----------


## ponak21

Ναι το ειδα τωρα σε ευχαριστω πολυ, του χορηγησες aviomycine απο οτι ειδα.Δηλαδη η tylosin απο την στιγμη που σημερα ειναι η 7 μερα αντιβιωσης, δεν εκανε και πολλα πραγματα, αφου συνεχιζει και το κανει.Αυτη aviomycine, την βρισκω σε πετ σοπ κανονικα??Να δοκιμασω και γω, θελει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα χωρις φαρμακο πριν χορηγησω κατι αλλο?

----------


## ria

> Ναι το ειδα τωρα σε ευχαριστω πολυ, του χορηγησες aviomycine απο οτι ειδα.Δηλαδη η tylosin απο την στιγμη που σημερα ειναι η 7 μερα αντιβιωσης, δεν εκανε και πολλα πραγματα, αφου συνεχιζει και το κανει.Αυτη aviomycine, την βρισκω σε πετ σοπ κανονικα??Να δοκιμασω και γω, θελει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα χωρις φαρμακο πριν χορηγησω κατι αλλο?



πανο δοκιμασε με μηλοξυδο πρωτα που σου λεω να δουμε μηπως ειναι μυκητες και μετα καταφευγουμε και στο aviomycine θα στο προτεινα και γω αναλογα με το πως θα πανε τα πραγματα...το βρισκεις σε πετ σοπ κανονικα..ειναι της εταιριας tafarm

----------


## ponak21

Θα του βάλω αύριο κιόλας μηλοξυδο.Μαλιστα τώρα είπα να δω αν κοιμάται.κοιμαται αλλα ακούγεται εντονα η αναπνοή του.

----------


## aeras

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα στην αναπνοή το έχουν προκαλέσει ακάρεα

----------


## jk21

η νευρικοτητα του πουλιου και τα τιναγματα αλλα κυριως οτι ειναι gouldian με υποψιαζουν για ακαρεα .το οτι ειναι λιγες μερες μαζι ,εστω και βδομαδες αν ηταν και στο πετσοπ δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει κολλησει και το αλλο αλλα ειναι απλα σε αρχικο σταδιο .θα μπορουσε να ειναι και κρυωμα απο καποιο μικροβιο ή και μυκητες αλλα καλα ειναι να γινει μια αποπαρασιτωση με scatt (αν μπορεις να βρεις το ιδανικο ) ή pulmosan ή vetermec.τα gouldian τα εχουν σαν παρασιτο σχεδον ολα οποτε χαμενη δεν παει 
*Ακάρεα της τραχείας - θεραπεία.*


και τις επομενες ακριβως ημερες να δοθει συμπληρωματικα (ειδικα αν γινει μικρη αλλα οχι απολυτη βελτιωση ) καποια αντιβιωση .μην βιαστεις να παρεις aviomycin ... ισως οχι αυτην 

μεχρι τοτε δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα πια ,ο διαχωρισμος που επρεπε απο την αρχη να γινει αλλα για να ειμαστε καλλυμενοι και για πιθανοτητα μυκητων ,1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερο θα τους συγκρατησει 

βαλε φωτο με κουτσουλιες και αν εχει ανεση δες το πουλακι στο βαθος του στοματος αν εχει ροζε ή λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες

----------


## ponak21

Ψαχνω για το scatt αλλα δεν το βρισκεις ευκολα απο οτι καταλαβα.Το αμεσως επομενο σαν λυση ειναι το pulmosan, θα κοιταξω να το βρω σημερα και θα ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σας. Οποτε να τα χωρισω ,απλα θα βαλω χαρτι απο κατω να δω τις κουτσουλιες, τωρα αυτο με το στομα του δεν ξερω θα προσπαθησω,θα βαλω 1 κουταλακι μηλοξυδο στην ποτιστρα του και ξεκιναμε.Γενικα δεν φανταστηκα οτι τα πουλια οταν το αγοραζεις που τα εχουν παρεα πρεπει εσυ να τα χωρισεις μετα.Θα κανω την αγωγη και στα 2 ,ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.Υπαρχει καποιος φοβος παραδειγμα αν βαλω 1 σταγονα οπως δειχνουν οι οδηγιες ?Θα δω καποια συμπεριφορα απο το πουλι για να καταλαβω αν ολα πηγαν καλα?Σημαντικο θα βρεξω ή οχι την περιοχη για να απογυμνωθει η περιοχη απο τα πουπουλα οπως δειχνει στο βιντεο, ή να το χορηγησω χωρις να το βρεξω?

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις μονο μια σταγονα κανενα προβλημα .προσπαθησε να μην μουσκεψεις το δερμα αλλα τα πουπουλα ωστε να κανουν στην ακρη .με ενα βαμβακακι που δεν σταζει ειναι μια καλη λυση πιστευω για να το κανεις .ας σου πουνε και παιδια που εχουν κανει τη διαδικασια .σημασια εχει η σταγονα να παει στο δερμα και να μην απλωθει στο φετρωμα

----------


## ria

Πανο αν εχεις καμια μερα το κουραγιο να πεταχτεις καλλιθεα καλυτερα Σ/Κ..ελα με μια συριγγα να σου δωσω λιγο scatt θα σου δειξω και πως το εφαρμοζεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαριστω πολυ,λες να βαλω καλυτερα scatt? Απλα ελεγα να περασω μετα την δουλεια να παρω pulmosan για να τους βαλω πιο γρηγορα και στα 2 φανταζομαι αφου τα χω μαζι.Δουλευω σχετικα κοντα με Καλλιθεα οποτε δεν εχω θεμα.Ειναι πιο καλο και πιο ηπιο το scatt ε?

----------


## ponak21

Και να ρωτησω κατι, σε ενα site παγκοσμιου ιστου αγορων βρηκα το scatt σε αλλη συσκευασια, υπαρχει να ειναι το ιδιο?Γραφει πανω την εταιρεια την ιδια αλλα, αλλο μπουκαλακι και εικονα.Αυτη ειναι η συσκευασια.
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

οποια συσκευασια και να ειναι ,αρκει να ειναι της εταιριας vetafarm .θα δωσεις scatt με κλειστα ματια .η μοξιδεκτινη απο οσο εχω διαβασει παντου αλλα και ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο ,ειναι σαφως καλυτερη της ιβερμεκτινης του pulmosan .αν εχει ακαρεα δεν κινδινευει απο την μια μερα στην αλλη .περιμενε να δωσεις scatt

----------


## aeras

Πάνο, στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου να έχεις ότι, η χορήγηση φαρμάκου σε πουλί με μεγάλο αριθμό ακάρεων υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα τα πεθαμένα ακάρεα να φράξουν την αεροφόρο οδό, αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τον θάνατο του πουλιού.

----------


## ponak21

1 σταγονα pulmosan στο καθενα, με το που επιασα πρωτο το αρρωστο πουλακι, ανασαινε βαρια  και ακουγοταν,προσπαθησα να δω μεσα στο στοματακι του με δαγκωνε αλλα δεμ με αφηνε. Με το που επεσε η σταγονα στο γυμνο σβερκο του εφαγε φρικη που μου εφυγε απο τα χερια (ευτυχως ημουν σε κλειστο χωρο), ενω το δευτερο ηρεμο, μετα την χορηγηση.Εβρεξα λιγο τα πουπουλα του για να φτασω στο δερμα του.Τωρα καθεται και τιναζει  τα φτερα του και ξυνει ολο το σωμα του.Το αλλο απλα καθεται στην πατηθρα.Τρομαξαν λιγο.Επισης 1 κουταλια του γλυκου σε 100ml ποτιστρα.Για ποσες μερες πρεπει να το δινω το μηλοξυδο? 7 μερες?Το pulmosan μετα απο 10 μερες ξανα 1 σταγονα εεεε?Γιατι απο κει που το πηρα που ειπαν 3 φορες μερα παρα μερα και επαναληψη σε 8 μερες παλι.Μακαρι να το ακουσω να κελαιδαει και αυτο :-)))

----------


## ponak21

Απλα το βρηκα και μπορω να το παραγγειλω,δεν ηθελα να διακινδυνευσω ομως να αφησω να περναει ο καιρος μεχρι να ερθει.Χτες το βραδυ το πουλακι δεν κοιμοταν παλι και εκανε συνεχεια αυτον τον ηχο.Δεν το εχω ακουσει καν να κελαιδαει(ενω κανει προσπαθεια με δυσκολια αλλα τιποτα) απο την μερα που το πηρα, οποτε ειπα μην ρισκαρω θα ειναι για καλο του ετσι και αλλιως.

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον να βγάλεις  τα ξύδια και να βάλεις  πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό.

----------


## ria

αφου χρησιμοποιησες pulmosan δωσε για τουλαχιστον 3 μερες πολυβιταμινη στο νερο..(μηλοξυδο θα διναμε προληπτικα μηπως και ειχε μυκητες)..απο την στιγμη που προχωρησες σε αγωγη με pulmosan θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον Μιχαλη!

----------


## ponak21

Ενταξει το αλλαξα και αυτο.Ποτε θα δω διαφορα αν ειναι και ηταν ακαρεα? Παντως το ξαναεκανε τον ηχο, ευελπιστω το βραδυ να ειναι πιο ηρεμο στον υπνο του.

----------


## ria

πανο δυστυχως αμεσα δεν θα δεις αποτελεσμα..ειδικα το pulmosan θελει επαναληψη μετα απο καποιες μερες το γραφει και στις οδηγιες της συσκευασιας!!!!!! λογικα μετα απο 1-2 μηνες θα φανει αποτελεσμα..επειδη τα ακαρεα δρουν το βραδυ γι άυτο και ο υπνος του πουλιου ειναι ανυσηχος και ακουγεται πιο εντονα η αναπνοη του..

----------


## daras

ειχα γραψει στο ποστ μου και αλλα πραγματα αλλα δε τα βλεπω...μπορει να εκανα καμια βλακεια κατα λαθος και να τα εσβησα...
εγραψα λοιπον οτι σε μενα το συμπτωμα αποδειχθηκε να ειναι ακαρεα..γιατι την τριτη φορα που το αντιμετωπισα (ηταν σε ενα απο τα 2 πρωτα μικρα μου)..εβαλα pulmosan χωρις να δωσω aviomycine και σε 2 μερες το συμπτωμα χαθηκε. βεβαια ξαναεβαλα σταγονα στο πουλακι μετα απο 8 μερες οπως με συμβουλεψαν εδω...
απο τοτε εχει περασει πανω απο μηνας και δεν ξαναεκανε ετσι το πτηνο.

----------


## ponak21

> ειχα γραψει στο ποστ μου και αλλα πραγματα αλλα δε τα βλεπω...μπορει να εκανα καμια βλακεια κατα λαθος και να τα εσβησα...
> εγραψα λοιπον οτι σε μενα το συμπτωμα αποδειχθηκε να ειναι ακαρεα..γιατι την τριτη φορα που το αντιμετωπισα (ηταν σε ενα απο τα 2 πρωτα μικρα μου)..εβαλα pulmosan χωρις να δωσω aviomycine και σε 2 μερες το συμπτωμα χαθηκε. βεβαια ξαναεβαλα σταγονα στο πουλακι μετα απο 8 μερες οπως με συμβουλεψαν εδω...
> απο τοτε εχει περασει πανω απο μηνας και δεν ξαναεκανε ετσι το πτηνο.



Να σε ρωτησω, και σε ευχαριστω πολυ, οταν του εριξες το φαρμακο το πουλι εκανε σαν τρελο?Αρχισε να ξυνεται και να ανοιγει συνεχεια τα φτερα του.Στις 8 μερες ή στις 10 ειναι καλυτερα  να γινει επαναληψη??

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ ( DARAS ) το γνωστο bug εφταιγε . καποιες τελειες κολλημενες με τον συνδεσμο που ειχες .το εφτιαξα 

ΠΑΝΟ ponak21 για μενα επρεπε να πας καλλιθεα να παρεις το σκατ ... οπως και να χει ,επαναληψη πουλμοσαν στις 8-10 μερες .οχι 3 φορες μερα παρα μερα .μηπως σου ειπαν 3 επαναληψεις 1 ανα βδομαδα;

----------


## ponak21

> ΠΑΝΟ ( DARAS ) το γνωστο bug εφταιγε . καποιες τελειες κολλημενες με τον συνδεσμο που ειχες .το εφτιαξα 
> 
>  ΠΑΝΟ ponak21 για μενα επρεπε να πας καλλιθεα να παρεις το σκατ ... οπως και να χει ,επαναληψη πουλμοσαν στις 8-10 μερες .οχι 3 φορες μερα παρα μερα .μηπως σου ειπαν 3 επαναληψεις 1 ανα βδομαδα;



Ευχαριστως Δημητρη να πηγαινα ειπα οτι δουλευω και διπλα σχεδον,απλα δεν ηθελα να βαλω σε κοπο την Ria (και την ευχαριστω και μονο για την προσφορα) και επισης το προηγουμενο βραδυ το πουλακι ακουγοταν πολυ εντονα και δεν κοιμηθηκε καθολου.Ηθελα να ξεκινησω την θεραπεια. Εδω εψαξα και ελεγα να το αγορασω το scatt και απο εξωτερικο αλλα και παλι θα επαιρνε μερες μεχρι να ερθει.Για το αλλο επειδη αναφερθηκα επειδη νομιζα οτι δεν ακουσα καλα, μου ειπε το δινεις παραδειγμα Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη και επαναληψη μετα απο 10 μερες.Μπηκα και στο site του σκευασματος, διαβασα και τις οδηγιες.Προσπαθω να κανω οτι καλυτερο, ετσι και αλλιως δεν το ειχα πολυ καιρο το πουλακι, και το παρουσιασε απο την αρχη.Συγνωμη αν θεωρειται το οτι εκανα λαθος,εγω το εκανα για καλο του, δεν ηθελα να βλεπω το πουλακι να βασανιζεται.

----------


## jk21

Οχι βρε ΠΑΝΟ εσυ προσπαθεις για το καλυτερο .εκει που θα επαιρνες το φαρμακο δωρεαν ,το αγορασες .απλα εγω οφειλω να πω και για οποιον το διαβασει στο μελλον οτι οταν εχουμε επιλογη scatt επιμενουμε σε αυτο .ειναι λογικο σαν διαχειριστης να βλεπω το φορουμ οχι μονο σαν λυση στο αμεσο προβλημα αλλα και σε οποιον εχει παρομοιο στο μελλον.θα ηταν λιγοτερο σωστο αν εκανα την ιδια επισημανση οταν πχ (που ευχομαι το αντιθετο ) το πουλμοσαν ισως δεν καταφερει πολλα .επισης η επισημανση για τις μερες ηταν απλη διευκρινηση για να μην μπερδευτεις απο το λαθος των αλλων που ειδικα για χρηση ιβερμεκτινης (πουλμοσαν ) η υπερδοσολογια ειναι και μοιραια !

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !!!!

----------


## daras

> Να σε ρωτησω, και σε ευχαριστω πολυ, οταν του εριξες το φαρμακο το πουλι εκανε σαν τρελο?Αρχισε να ξυνεται και να ανοιγει συνεχεια τα φτερα του.Στις 8 μερες ή στις 10 ειναι καλυτερα  να γινει επαναληψη??


οχι πανο. δεν ειχα καμια τετοια αντιδραση σε κανενα πουλακι (γιατι ειχα ξεκινησει με το θηλυκο που φαινεται στο βιντεο). ουτε ξυσιμο ουτε ανοιγμα φτερων. επειδη ειναι και αρκετα εξοικωμενα μαζι μου..μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα που καταλαβε οτι ειναι παλι στο κλουβι..πηγε κι ετρωγε το σκασμενο...σα να η συνεβη τιποτα.



> ΠΑΝΟ ( DARAS ) το γνωστο bug εφταιγε . καποιες τελειες κολλημενες με τον συνδεσμο που ειχες .το εφτιαξα


σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη. γιατι ειχα αρχισει να αμφιβαλλω για τη μνημη μου...χαχα

----------


## ponak21

Σημερα το πουλακι δεν εχει κανει τοσο συχνα το θορυβο (οσο μπορεσα να το παρατηρησω).Μαλιστα προσπαθησε να κελαιδησει κιολας αλλα πολυ δυσκολα εβγαλε 2-3 φορες καποιον ηχο.Κλεισαμε 24 ωρες μετα την θεραπεια και εχω θετικα σημαδια.Να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει......

----------


## ponak21

Σημερα κλεινουν 10 μερες απο τις 24/4/2012 που χορηγησα το pulmosan. Σαν συμπεριφορα το πουλι τρωει κανονικα και ειναι δραστηριο. Ο ηχος φτερνισματος οσο εχω παρακολουθησει δεν τον εχω ακουσει να το ξανακανει.Μαλιστα χτες το ακουσα να κελαιδαει για πρωτη φορα ελαχιστα,  και με λιγη ισως δυσκολια ακομα απο οτι  μπορω να διακρινω (σε συγκριση με το αλλο gouldian που εχω μαζι).Αλλα απο οτι μου ειχατε πει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις θελει καποιο διαστημα μεχρι και 2 μηνες για να θεραπευτει. Και υποθετω αφου το Gouldian ειναι σαφως καλυτερα, και χωρις το φτερνισμα πλεον, οτι ειχε ακαρεα της τραχειας.Η χορηγηση της επανηληψης του pulmosan οποτε να γινει σημερα; Ή να περιμενω 2-3 μερες ακομα;

----------


## daras

εγω το ειχα επαναλαβει στις 8 ημερες....αλλοι λενε στις δεκα. παραπανω μη το αφησεις γιατι το ζητουμενο ειναι να εκκολαφθουν τα αυγα των ακαρεων και να σκοτωθουν τα καινουρια στελεχη ΠΡΙΝ προλαβουν να γεννησουν κι αυτα με τη σειρα τους. δε ξερω τον αναπαραγωγικο τους κυκλο....αλλα ισως αν αργησεις προλαβουν και γεννησουν οποτε 0 εις το πηλικον.

----------


## ponak21

> εγω το ειχα επαναλαβει στις 8 ημερες....αλλοι λενε στις δεκα. παραπανω μη το αφησεις γιατι το ζητουμενο ειναι να εκκολαφθουν τα αυγα των ακαρεων και να σκοτωθουν τα καινουρια στελεχη ΠΡΙΝ προλαβουν να γεννησουν κι αυτα με τη σειρα τους. δε ξερω τον αναπαραγωγικο τους κυκλο....αλλα ισως αν αργησεις προλαβουν και γεννησουν οποτε 0 εις το πηλικον.


Σε ενα αρθρο που διαβασα απο εκτροφεα  gouldian απο συλλογο ανεφερε 14 μερες επαναληπτικη.Σε αλλο αρθρο απο το εξωτερικο εκει γυρω παλι.Θα το κανω σημερα που εχουν περασει 10 μερες, απλα τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι νωρις αυτο θελω να ξερω.

----------


## jk21

οχι 14 . απο 8-10 μερες

----------

